# Cancel Employment Visa Before Stamping



## stunomatic

Dear All, 

Please advise. 

1. I Sign an unlimited contract with a company and now visa status is change but I am not willing to work with my employer anymore. My employment visa is not stamped yet and I want to cancel it. 

2. I also signed a company offer letter which was on company letter head but different company name. In offer letter it was mention I need to pay all visa expenses and 3 months salary. 

Company name on offer letter is different and different on labor contract.

He is doing fraud with me my salary is different in offer letter as well as in labor contract. 

Please advice how I can get rid of him without paying him anything as he already wasted my two months. 

Thank You


----------



## dime06

firstly as law you dont need to pay anything , neither visa cost or salary for 3 months.. I suggest to go to immigration and show them all documents and highlight the issue, may be they can help you our.. Also make sure not to hand over your passport to this company till you sort our all matters.


----------



## nm62

This is a labour issue (not an immigration case). 
Immigration will only ask you for sponsors signature for cancellation of visa.

Firstly, speak to your employer. Why is he not paying you the agreed salary. 

What ever salary is mentioned on the labour contract, that is the agreed salary. 
No matter how many offer letters you have signed. 
Visa is issued based on labour contract consent.


Secondly, if you still have a dispute you may call on the toll free number 800-665 of ministry of labour. Speak to them in english/ arabic/ Urdu/ hindi.


----------



## AlastairAbracham

Hello Brother, 

I feel really sad about the problem that you are facing for your employment. I hope below important point will help you in this situation. 
1. Whatever you have signed before the employment (labour contract in Tasheel) contract does not make any mention that you are bound to your employer to work. 
2. Do not signed on your original copy of contract at all in this case. 
3. Uae is now mastering on such fraud activities with other nationalities. On the other hand take help from the nearest labour office and consult with them directly without hasitating or being afraid by your employer. I am sure they will take you out from this situation. 
4. I hope you have your password with you? 
5. Hope you have your original certificates with you?
6. Now the law for cancellation of labour contract is changes and in favour to employee, which mean even if you have signed the contract, medical and everything is done. You are still free to go back to your country anytime you want. The only disadvantage of this is you will get banned for not more than 6 month to UAE. (Not for a lifetime). 
7. Take help with your relative or friend who are in UAE. 
8. Go to tasheel center by your self directly and ask them a copy of your original contract that was made before you arrived here. 
9. Discussed the problem with them I am 200% sure they will guide you proper path to choose. 
10. DO not panic and feel free as you are spending holiday because according to UAE international law everybody is safe and bound to certain law and regulation. 
Please write to anytime here or email me so that I can help you more in this situation. 

Thanks


----------



## stunomatic

Hi guys, 

Thanks for the quick response. 

1. Designation on Labor Contract is Real Estate Agent. (I have to signed it because he wasted my grace period in visa processing and I had no choice to do so or else I have to go back to my home country). 

2. Designation on Offer Letter Digital Marketer. I have IT and Digital Marketing Skills. 

Somehow after asking him 20 times he released my salary. (One more thing he ask us to sign on payslip before 5 and pay when he feels like). 

He already give all the marketing work to third party agency and they are doing well. I don't have anything to do and he is like insulting me. I don't know why or maybe because he don't know what to do with me. And now he is using me as his assistant who don't even allow to go bathroom -_-. 

He recently fired 2 girls from office and was asking me to write something negative about them that they have deleted company data so that he can put a case on them. but I refused to do so. 

So I think same he will try to do with me so tomorrow morning I will go labor to find solution of this problem. 

I think as per contract I can give resign before 6 months without notice as I am on probation period. 

btw Thank you Guys.


----------



## stunomatic

Hi, 

Thanks for the great advice. 

I want to tasheel and file a complain against my employer. But the procedure is really long. After 1 week I received a call from MOL to come for meeting approx after 1 month. 

I did one mistake i.e I gave my passport to my employeer for visa stamping but he didn't do any medical or further documentation. 

I signed only labour offer contract. 

I don't have any worries for 6 month ban (To remove ban I need to get higher salary or job in FZE). 

But currently I am willing to go my home country. 

I went to police station and they told me to bring some kind of order from Dubai Court, then they will take action. 

Now Dubai Court. 

I paid 100 AED for my own passport.
Then there is some documentation you have to do in Dubai Court by visiting 3 counters. 

At the end one lady told me to come after 7 days for document collection. 

I asked my employeer several times to please give me my passport but he refuse to give. 


I just want to confirm if I leave country without visa stamping, will it become a absconding or ban case against me. 

Thank You


----------



## stunomatic

Yesterday, I received my passport with the help of Police Officer and Dubai Court Order.


----------



## stunomatic

Today after 40 days I finally had my appointment with ministry of labor. 

1. She called me stupid. OK
2. She told me that as per your contract you can work as a real estate agent and no one can force me to work other then that. (I said OK I will go office and work as a Realtor). 
3. Now my employer PRO asked her in Arabic something which I don't know. 

Finally she told me to come after 1 month,
I asked her why,
and she told me they need 1 month
I ask her for what ? My visa is expiring 28 of this month how I can stay in the company and
She answered= not my concerned. (Amazing).

Its being like 4 months I am in this situation and still they are just messing with me. 

Maybe I got nervous or got tenz as I am really struggling now as I am not getting paid, temperature and next month is Ramadan.

I told her to cancel my visa whatever ban you want to impose on me.

She ask me to write " I don't have any problem with 1 year ban"

and then she told me to come next *week* for cancellation. 

Even after doing this much she didn't cancelled my entry permit.


Plus I'm receiving SMS to come next *month* for follow up on 16/6/2016.


I am 100% agree with her, I am stupid. 


1. I lost other opportunities.
2. I am getting 1 year ban.
3. Waste of time.
4. No Salary.
5. My resume got worst, every employer asking me while interviewing what you are doing from January, why you left job so early -_- my profile got worse 

That _____Employer start saying in Arabic that I have company data bla blah so they think I am some kind of criminal.


It is torturing, my complete life is disturbed from January and I can't do anything... .


----------



## Asim112

Hi,is there an notice or NOC required to be given /obtained .to / from employer under prohabation period to join other company in Dubai,Abudhabi??


----------



## stunomatic

Just updating.... 

I received one 1 Labor ban.  

By the grace of ALLAH I got govt. job in my home country. 

but still if you can resolve your issue by discussing with your employeer in UAE is much better than going to Labour court they'll just waste your time by giving you further hearing dates. 


and you must know little Arabic to argue.

Thanks


----------



## rsinner

Thanks for updating us (most people do not) and all the best!


----------



## hsaqib36700

hi,
i have the same situation .i have signed contract fro cleveland clinic and salary is 2800. thye have sent me visa today but two day ago i got an offer letter from bnak and they offered me 5000 salary now i want to work with bank.i m on visit visa and my employment visa with cleveland is not stamped . i have called to cleveland and told them everythnng they said if u cancel ur visa u ll face ban. is it ?? or i wont face any ban because bank is offering me 5000 salary and i am graduate.i need quick answer please. i m in trouble. if anybody can give info about it.thanks


----------



## ayyappapillai

AlastairAbracham said:


> Hello Brother,
> 
> I feel really sad about the problem that you are facing for your employment. I hope below important point will help you in this situation.
> 1. Whatever you have signed before the employment (labour contract in Tasheel) contract does not make any mention that you are bound to your employer to work.
> 2. Do not signed on your original copy of contract at all in this case.
> 3. Uae is now mastering on such fraud activities with other nationalities. On the other hand take help from the nearest labour office and consult with them directly without hasitating or being afraid by your employer. I am sure they will take you out from this situation.
> 4. I hope you have your password with you?
> 5. Hope you have your original certificates with you?
> 6. Now the law for cancellation of labour contract is changes and in favour to employee, which mean even if you have signed the contract, medical and everything is done. You are still free to go back to your country anytime you want. The only disadvantage of this is you will get banned for not more than 6 month to UAE. (Not for a lifetime).
> 7. Take help with your relative or friend who are in UAE.
> 8. Go to tasheel center by your self directly and ask them a copy of your original contract that was made before you arrived here.
> 9. Discussed the problem with them I am 200% sure they will guide you proper path to choose.
> 10. DO not panic and feel free as you are spending holiday because according to UAE international law everybody is safe and bound to certain law and regulation.
> Please write to anytime here or email me so that I can help you more in this situation.
> 
> Thanks


hello, 
currently I am on visit visa and will be returning to my home country on 24 sep 17, I have got job here in 2 different company, first company said they will be issuing my Employment visa but its been almost 20 days they are not giving me the visa, saying it updated in labor system and once i exit the UAE they will issue the visa, bcos of this remark I am not able to go ahead with other Job offer. 
please advise if the first employer is misleading me.


----------



## emraan2006

Hello
Bro i have the same issue i came on visit few months back my employment visa been issue without signing any MOL letter now my Boss is denying what he promise with me he is putting extra burden what we have done mutually he has to pay me 2000 first 6 months and he has to give me accommodation but now he said we will deduct your accommodation i still didnt signed anything he is playing with me not showing me the offer latter.
I am new here not know exactly what to do. I am not satisfied at all my medical & visa stamp is not done yet.
In that case if i cancelled my contract can he put the ban on me.
Please guide me.

Thanks


----------



## Chocoholic

emraan2006 said:


> Hello
> Bro i have the same issue i came on visit few months back my employment visa been issue without signing any MOL letter now my Boss is denying what he promise with me he is putting extra burden what we have done mutually he has to pay me 2000 first 6 months and he has to give me accommodation but now he said we will deduct your accommodation i still didnt signed anything he is playing with me not showing me the offer latter.
> I am new here not know exactly what to do. I am not satisfied at all my medical & visa stamp is not done yet.
> In that case if i cancelled my contract can he put the ban on me.
> Please guide me.
> 
> Thanks


You have no contract or work permit or visa, so how can they possibly ban you? If anything you are currently working illegally. Go to the Ministry of Labour.


----------



## emraan2006

Actually with whome I am working his licensed is cancelled he provide me the employment on the name of his friend business... but did not show me any offer letter what should I do in ministry of Labour cause I really wanted to get out of this trouble... after cancellation can I find any other job and join it.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Go to the Ministry of Labour.

Dont waste any more time here because if you havent signed a contract, then you have no contract.


----------



## aniruddhagurav5

Hi guys, I am from India . Got job offer in Abudhabi. Done with Employment Visa process from India. Now it's 3 months got passed but still my visa is not yet stamped on passport. Embassy of UAE saying that they have done all process correctly but Approval is not yet received from UAE ministry. Now company PRO is saying that ask embassy to cancel the current application . But how embassy can cancel the Employment Visa application before stamping?. Can anybody give me suggestions how can I resolve my problem with employment visa application.


----------



## UKMS

aniruddhagurav5 said:


> Hi guys, I am from India . Got job offer in Abudhabi. Done with Employment Visa process from India. Now it's 3 months got passed but still my visa is not yet stamped on passport. Embassy of UAE saying that they have done all process correctly but Approval is not yet received from UAE ministry. Now company PRO is saying that ask embassy to cancel the current application . But how embassy can cancel the Employment Visa application before stamping?. Can anybody give me suggestions how can I resolve my problem with employment visa application.


Who is telling you this information ? and I hate to ask the question but have you paid anyone money for this ?


----------



## aniruddhagurav5

No I didn't pay anyone .


----------

